# MAC - Venomous Villains - Sept 10



## Susanne (Jun 18, 2010)

Place all your *Venomous Villains* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​





View the collection details at the *Venomous Villains colour story thread*.

Check out the  *Venomous Villains discussion* for the latest spicy dish.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 18, 2010)

Hot House lipglass from the Strange Hybrid collection. Based on the description, it looks like a repromote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









There are some great lip swatches on this page:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...27/index2.html


----------



## LC (Jun 18, 2010)

it is a repromote...i have hot house from 3 years ago

HOTHOUSE:

on nc25 skin...next to russian red for comparison:





on lips:





compared to russian red lipglass:





Violetta lipstick and Hothouse lipglass:





carbon, melon, and penultimate


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Top: Violetta, Push The Edge, Brash & Bold
Bottom: Melon, Carbon


----------



## lara (Jun 19, 2010)

*Carbon *e/s





*Carbon*, Gesso.


----------



## Camnagem (Jun 19, 2010)

*NW15/20 Skin
Eyeshadow: Sweetjoy*







*NW15/20 Skin
Lipstick: Violetta*


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 19, 2010)

*Violetta Lipstick on clean, unlined lips. NW15*


----------



## Jangsara (Jun 19, 2010)

MAC Brash & Bold, Push the Edge and Melon pigments:


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 20, 2010)

Resort Life LipGelee





Resort Life  Swatch on NW/NC 15


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2010)

These are swatched on NC20 skin for reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From top to bottom -

Melon pigment
Brash and bold pigment
Push the edge pigment
Carbon shadow


----------



## sleepyhead (Jun 27, 2010)

swatch of bite of an apple from HerGreyness


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## bis (Jul 31, 2010)

French Quarter greasepaint stick

sun





shade


----------



## User38 (Aug 5, 2010)

let me try it again!





another one BI vs HAI





Azalea Blossom Vs Briar Rose swatched on white cotton -Azalea is more purple if swatched on purple area only but mixed they are quite similar more pics to follow later.



Azalea blossom vv Briar Rose - swatched on NC20 skin 





this is Oh so Fair on white cotton
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






this is Oh so Fair on NC20 skin - no primer



Cajun and Truth and Light powders 



Cajun bronzing powder on NC20 skin swatched with cotton puff and with 188 brush (less heavily)

could shoot photobucket!





this is hard to shoot since I don't have a really powerful zoom -- on NC20 skin, the Magical Truth and light powder.. this only gives a lovely finish with sheen.


----------



## Zoffe (Aug 11, 2010)

Cruella De Vil




From top to bottom:

Heartless lipstick: Cherry red (Amplified Creme. Limited Edition) 
Devilishly Stylish lipglass: Deep fuchsia with pink pearlized pigments (limited edition) 
Wicked Ways lipglass: Light nude with gold pearlized pigments (Limited edition) 





 Darkly My Dear blush: Mid-tone brown plum (matte. Limited Edition)





 From top to bottom:

De-Vil eyeshadow: Rich copper (Veluxe Pearl. Limited Edition) 
Sweet Joy eyeshadow: Frosted creamy pale gold (Frost. Repromote) 
Carbon eyeshadow: Intense black (Matte. Permanent) 
The Evil Queen




From top to bottom:

Strange Potion lipglass: Soft coral pink (Limited Edition) 
Hot House: Deep raspberry with pink pearlized pigments (Limited Edition) 





From top to bottom:

Sinister lipstick: Soft brown plum (Lustre. Limited Edition) 
Toxic Tale lipstick: Bright Coral (Satin. Limited Edition) 
Oh So Fair beauty powder: Mid-tone pink with gold pearlized pigments (Limited Edition) 
Bite of an Apple blush: Soft coral pink (Matte. Limited Edition) 





 From top to bottom:

Her Alter Image eyeshadow: Light violet (Veluxe Pearl. Limited Edition) 
Vainglorious eyeshadow: Bronze burgundy (Frost. Limited Edition) 
Vile Violet eyeshadow: Deep blue purple (Matte. Limited edition) 
Maleficent




The lipglasses look a bit weird, like they're almost seperating(?), but that's because I had residue of the MAC Wipes on my arm when I did the swatches! Sorry!

From top to bottom:

Violetta lipstick: Bright violet purple (Amplified Creme. Limited Edition but perm at MAC PRO) 
Dark Deed lipstick: Burgundy plum (Amplified Creme. Limited Edition) 
Wrong Spell lipglass: Deep plum with pink purple (Limited Edition) 
Revenge is Sweet lipglass: Light yellow purple (Limited edition) 





 From top to bottom:

Briar Rose beauty powder: Soft violet pink with pearlized pigments (Limited Edition) 
My Dark Magic mineralized eyeshadow duo: Deep pink with pink pearlized pigments / Deep plum with purple pearlized pigments (Limited Edition) 
She Who Dares mineralized eyeshadow duo: Deep Navy with blue pearlized pigments / Deep forest green with lime pearlized pigments (Limited Edition)


----------



## lara (Aug 13, 2010)

*Rapidblack*.





*Rapidblack*.


----------



## iheartmakeup (Aug 27, 2010)

swatched without a base-

She who dares-










My dark magic-


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2010)

She Who Dares, My Dark Magic


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_














_


----------



## peachsuns (Sep 5, 2010)

Originally posted by our lovely Erin in the discussion thread. Erin, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





bad fairy, fomidable (polish version of club), mean & green (a mixture of what LL dazzle l/s looks like in the tube and what it applies like on the lips). 

all 2 coats.






BR, HOD, OSF BPs.






BoaA, DMD blush






DD, H, IB, S, TT






TT (again), V






DS, HH, RIS, SP, WW, WS






DV, HAI, SJ, V, VV






FQ GPS











MDM (left), SWD (right)




peachsuns, get to it sista! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## erine1881 (Sep 11, 2010)

BoaA, fleur power, hipness, joyous, salsarose


----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 20, 2010)

Light ("natural application") swatch of blush and BP:





Heavy ("full volume") swatch of blush and BP:


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 20, 2010)

..


----------



## Chrystia (Sep 20, 2010)

I know they aren't amazing quality, but hopefully they will help a little. 





Left to Right (top row) : Heartless l/s, Prolong Prolongwear lipcreme
Middle Row: Swelter slimshine, Port Red l/s, Queen's Sin ls., So Scarlet l/s
Bottom Row: Dare You l/s, Russian Red, Viva Glam I
(the closest matches were Russian Red and Port Red)






She Who Dares mineralized shadow. Green side, Blue Side, mixed together





Cajun, Truth and Light, Briar Rose, Summer Rose (from Rose Romance as a potential dupe)


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 21, 2010)

Wicked Ways 






L-to-R: Loud & Lovely cremesheen glass, Wicked Ways, Just Add Colour


----------



## ktbeta (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## jazm1n3s (Sep 22, 2010)

Bite of an Apple and Hipness blush comparison:


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 22, 2010)

...


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Sep 22, 2010)

This is on (currently) NC45 skin

_*clickable pics*_

*Heartless l/s with Wicked Ways l/s*







*Bite of an Apple blush*


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 22, 2010)

On my lips Strange Potion and the hand swatch top is SP l/g and the bottom is BoA on the left One swipe and on the right is 3 swipes. I am NC 42 for ref Happy shopping everyone


----------



## bumblebees24 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## StarrySim (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 23, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Mygreatlove (Sep 23, 2010)

Bite of an Apple on cheeks, Truth and Light cooling powder on cheeks and temple, Heartless lipstick


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Sep 24, 2010)

Mimmy vs. Pink Lemonade vs. Strange Potion vs. Sock Hop













Devishly Stylish
















Innocence, Beware!











Oh So Fair (Beauty Powder)












She Who Dares vs. Blue Flame


----------



## arlingtonian (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought I would compare Strange Potion l/g to a few other corals that were recently released.






As you can see they are incredibly similar with Strange Potion being kind of a mix of PHS and F&T.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry, internet has been down. Here are some swatches, haven't gotten everything and i'm not organized with the names..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...jAyMS5qcGc.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...jAyNS5qcGc.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...jAyMC5qcGc.jpg


----------



## annielise (Sep 26, 2010)

LIPSTICKS:










Innocence, Beware!, Heartless





Heartless










Sinister, Toxic Tale















Dark Deed, Violetta


























LIPGLASSES:





Wicked Ways, Devilishly Stylish















Wicked Ways





Heartless, Wicked Ways





Devilishly Stylish










Strange Potion, Hot House










Hot House





Strange Potion





Wrong Spell, Revenge Is Sweet





T-B: Wrong Spell, Revenge Is Sweet





RIS





WS











LIP GELEE:





Resort Life





Resort Life


----------



## annielise (Sep 26, 2010)

BLUSHES:





Bite Of An Apple





Bite Of An Apple





BOAA





BOAA





Darkly My Dear





Darkly My Dear






















GREASEPAINT STICKS:


























PIGMENTS:




















Bold & Brash, Push The Edge, Melon




















Melon on lid

EYESHADOWS:





Sweet Joy, De-Vil, Carbon





Sweet Joy





De-Vil










Carbon




















Her Alter Image, Vile Violet, Vainglorious





HAI





VV





VG






















MINERALIZE EYESHADOWS:










She Who Dares, My Dark Magic










MDM










SWD










Swatched dry with no base






BEAUTY POWDERS:





Her Own Devices





Oh So Fair





Oh So Fair





OSF





Briar Rose





Briar Rose






















MAGICALLY COOL LIQUID POWDER










Truth and Light, Cajun





Cajun, Truth and Light











NAIL LACQUERS:





Bad Fairy, Mean & Green, Formidable!




































Compare to Orly Galaxy Girl:


































Bad Fairy (sunlight)















Bad Fairy (shade)


----------



## starfck (Sep 27, 2010)

HOTHOUSE LIPGLASS


----------



## kileencheng (Sep 28, 2010)

Sweet Joy swatches:


----------



## Fianna (Sep 28, 2010)

Lipswatch of Wicked Ways:











Lipswatch of Revenge is Sweet:


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 28, 2010)

From left to right
Formidable!
Mean and Green
Bad Fairy


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 29, 2010)

*Lipglass:*










Wrong Spell (Maleficent), Revenge is Sweet (Maleficent), Hot House (Evil Queen), Strange Potion (Evil Queen), Wicked Ways (Cruella De Vil), Devishly Stylish (Cruella De Vil)

*Lipstick:*










Dark Deed (Maleficent), Heartless (Cruella De Vil)

*Single Eyeshadow:*










De-vil (Cruella De Vil), Vainglorious (Evil Queen), Vile Violet (Evil Queen)

*Mineralize Eyeshadow:*










My Dark Magic (Maleficent), She Who Dares (Maleficent)

*Beauty Powder and Blush:*










Bite of an Apple blush (Evil Queen), Her Own Devices beauty powder (Cruelle De Vil), Oh So Fair beauty powder (Evil Queen), Briar Rose beauty powder (Maleficent)


----------



## strbuks77 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mineralize eyeshadows She who Dares & My Dark Magic sorry about the lighting.
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k1...7/SAM_1375.jpg

She Who Dares
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k1...7/SAM_1372.jpg

My Dark Magic
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k1...7/SAM_1363.jpg

She who dares and My Dark Magic swatched over french quarter gps. 
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k1...7/SAM_1350.jpg

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k1...7/SAM_1352.jpg


----------



## Junkie (Sep 30, 2010)

L-R: Joyous, Foolish Me, Pink side of Ripe Peach, Coral side of Marine Life, Bite of an Apple.


And some Hipness (furthest left) for good measure:


----------



## Lisianthus (Sep 30, 2010)

Perennial High Style (L) vs Strange Potion (R)






Perennial High Style (L) vs Strange Potion (R)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 30, 2010)

Mean & Green nail lacquer


----------



## splattergirl (Sep 30, 2010)

​


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 1, 2010)

Some swatches on NC15 Skin I used Painterly as a base for the eye shadows 






*From Left to Right:* Vainglorious shadow, Vile Violet Shadow, She who Dares Duo, French Quarter Greasepaint Stick, and Dark Deed Lipstick.


Dark Deed on Lips:






Bad Fairy(I don't think pictures do this justice-it's sooo gorgeous! Oh and sorry the paint job is a bit messy-I did it quickly and was to eager to get pics up on my Blog to clean up the edges, lol):


----------



## kiss (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 1, 2010)

Mean & Green


----------



## ktbeta (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## dreamer246 (Oct 1, 2010)

Comparison pics!

Toxic Tale (top) VS Coral Polyp (bottom)
Sinister (top) VS Naked Paris (bottom)





And from another angle:
Toxic Tale (left) VS Coral Polyp (right)
Sinister (left) VS Naked Paris (right)
The two lipsticks on the left are Heartless and Innocence Beware, and you can see Wicked Ways l/g on the bottom right as well.





Blushes:
Bite Of An Apple - Darkly My Dear


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 1, 2010)

L-R, T-B:
Full Fuchsia, Dollymix, Tippy
*Bite of an Apple*, Instant Chic, Well Dressed


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2010)

Briar Rose


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 1, 2010)

She Who Dares no base (blue, green, mixed)





My Dark Magic no base (pink, purple, mixed)





Truth and Light MCP, Briar Rose





Vainglorious, Her Alter Image, Carbon, De-vil, all no base









Innocence, Beware!, Violetta, Toxic Tale, Hothouse l/g









I'm around NW20 right now


----------



## pearlicious (Oct 2, 2010)

Heya lovelies,
Here's some Violetta Lipstick on NC25 skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And some close up on the lips...




Daytime toned-down Violetta for me. I topped it with Viva Glam Gaga Lipglass!


----------



## s_lost (Oct 2, 2010)

She Who Dares MES.

Over UDPP, over Delft and Moss Scape PP, Bare skin:







My Dark Magic MES.

Bare skin, over Fresco Rose PP, over UDPP:







Bite of an Apple (NW 15):







Oh So Fair:


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Oct 2, 2010)

Revenge is Sweet





Intimidate Slimshine + Revenge is Sweet 





Strange Potion





Maybelline Color Sensational lipstick in Totally Toffee + Strange Potion





Heartless





Heartless + Wicked Ways





Hot House





NYX Louisiana round lipstick + Hot House





Toxic Tale 





Toxic Tale + Strange Potion





Comparison pics





Look my MA did on 9/30





French Quarter + Vainglorious





Will be adding more as I swatch/use more products.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 2, 2010)

My first picture on Specktra! Pardon the hair..was going out to get my hair color...wearing BoaA blush and Wicked Ways l/g


----------



## NYDoll88 (Oct 2, 2010)

This is my first photo on Specktra, so excuse my awkward poses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is Briar Rose and Innocence, Beware on NW15/20 skin. I tried to take the photos near a window so it looks more true to life.


----------



## Miz Pina (Oct 2, 2010)

MAC Kirsch Mattene & MAC VV Dark Deed Amplified


----------



## aic (Oct 3, 2010)

comparison swatch of deep truth on my middle finger and blue side of SWD on my ring finger...SWD has obvious sparkle. i hope my images work...never posted any images before


----------



## s_lost (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh So Fair X Rhapsody in Two X Alpha Girl (NW15):


----------



## 0missjones (Oct 4, 2010)

Violetta






Resort Life






Heartless






Wicked Ways


----------



## s_lost (Oct 4, 2010)

Revenge is Sweet on light pigmented lips:


----------



## RayannaBanana (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry I can never seem to photograph lipsticks very well. 










Here's a couple comparison swatches as well.


----------



## pearlicious (Oct 5, 2010)

Heya lovelies, sharing with ya what I have on my eyes today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'My Dark Magic' Mineralized Eyeshadow on top of Slick Black Greasepaint Stick.





Click on thumbnail to see bigger pic below with Strange Potion Lipglass


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 6, 2010)

Hot House l/g:
Heavy swatch on left, light swatch on right (the light swatch is closer to what it looks like applied in 1 or 2 coats on the lips)


















Bite of an Apple Blush (right) vs. Hipness


----------



## sapnap (Oct 6, 2010)

some more pics and comparisons:

JDV, BOA and Merrily(top to bottom)
right below BOA is Marine life coral part





in natural light





another angle





JDV and Hipness









Stark naked and BR





Revlon coral reef and SP









Ever hip on one side and SP on the other





not sure of my skin tone, guessing NC 44. Medium dark Olive Indian skin tone


----------



## jothimaya (Oct 6, 2010)

I drift between NC30 to NC40.

Lipsticks & Lipglasses (all swatches applied heavy)

Top to bottom : Violetta lipstick, Revenge is sweet lipglass, Wrong spell lipglass & Dark Deed lipstick (Maleficent collection)








Left to right : Innocence, Beware! lipstick, Wicked Ways lipglass, Devilishly Stylish lipglass & Heartless lipstick (Cruella collection)








Left to right : Toxic Tale lipstick, Strange Potion lipglass, Hot house lipglass & Sinister lipstick (Evil Queen collection)


----------



## mystery (Oct 6, 2010)

Bad Fairy Nail Lacquer


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 6, 2010)

NC 44/45 skin

*Violetta lipstick* with *Wrong Spell lipglass* on top _*clickable pic*_


----------



## Angel_eyes (Oct 6, 2010)

Bad Fairy Nail polish


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Miaow (Oct 6, 2010)

Bite of an apple:






Briar rose:






She who dares:






Swatches:







My dark magic:






Swatches:


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 6, 2010)

L-R: Briar Rose BP, My Dark Magic MES (purple side, violet side, mixed together), She Who Dares MES (blue side, green side, mixed together), Bite of An Apple blush, Devilishly Stylish l/g


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wrong Spell Alone:





Wrong Spell over Black Radience's Black lipstick:


----------



## jothimaya (Oct 7, 2010)

I drift between NC30 to NC40.

Mineralize Eyeshadows (all swatches applied heavy)

Left, top & bottom : My Dark Magic MES 
Right, top & bottom : She Who Dares MES
(both, Maleficent collection)


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Oct 7, 2010)

Formidable! Nail Polish . 
(Noticed in a dark room under tv light holding the nails to the light reflects dark red-purple and away from the light a blue-green) The thing about this polish is you have to layer it a lot to get it opaque and with the teal glitter bits to settle right. 

On NC20 skintone.


----------



## 0missjones (Oct 7, 2010)

Toxic Tale 

Alone






With currant l/l


----------



## jothimaya (Oct 7, 2010)

I drift between NC30 to NC40.

Eyeshadows (all swatches applied heavy)



Left to Right : Carbon, De-vil & Sweet Joy eyeshadows (Cruella collection)








Top to Bottom : Vainglorious, Her Alter Image & Vile Violet eyeshadows (Evil Queen collection)


----------



## lara (Oct 8, 2010)

*Formidable!*





*Formidable!*


----------



## s_lost (Oct 8, 2010)

Strange Potion (lightly pigmented lips):


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 9, 2010)

Some swatches on bare NC15 skin no base in shadow.

First picture are the mineralize eyeshadows.
On the left She Who Dares and on the right My Dark Magic.
The top is without base and the bottom over French Quarter GPS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Second picture are lipsticks and lipglasses.
From left to right: Wicked Ways, Strange Potion, Toxic Tale and Innocence, Beware!

Third picture GPS blush and beauty powders.
From left to right: French Quarter GPS, Bite of an Apple, Oh So Fair, Briar Rose.

Some swatches on bare NC15 skin no base in sunlight.

Fourth picture are lipsticks and lipglasses.
From left to right: Wicked Ways, Strange Potion, Toxic Tale and Innocence, Beware!

Fifth picture GPS blush and beauty powders.
From left to right: French Quarter GPS, Bite of an Apple, Oh So Fair, Briar Rose.

Sixth picture are the mineralize eyeshadows.
On the left She Who Dares and on the right My Dark Magic.
The top is without base and the bottom over French Quarter GPS


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Oct 9, 2010)

Since I'm rubbish at hand or arm swatches, I just decided to put it on and photograph it. 
On all the pictures I have on "My dark magic" mineralized e/s with "Sharkskin" shade stick underneath, and Undercurrent pearglide pencil on my lower waterline. I also have "Bite of an apple" blush on in all the photos. 

On NC20 Skintone, and lightly pigmented lips.

Just the lipsticks change.

Wicked Ways l/g
My dark magic e/s
Bite of an apple blush
Hot House l/g
Toxic Tale l/s

**Note** I more than likely would never wear all these colors on my face at once...Although wicked ways seemed cool with everything. eh

More - Last two lip colors...On NC20 Skintone , lightly pigmented lips. 

Heartless and Violetta. 

**Note I wouldn't wear all these colors together, just didn't want to change everything***

** Also some random photos with the products on from this collection.**


----------



## lara (Oct 10, 2010)

*Bad Fairy*





*Bad Fairy*


----------



## soco210 (Oct 10, 2010)

swatches on NW25 skin










*LIPSTICKS*




Innocence Beware, Sinister




(L-R Sinister, Innocence Beware)

*LIPGLASS*




(L-R) Revenge Is Sweet, Devilishly Stylish, Strange Potion





(Top to bottom - Revenge Is Sweet, Devilishly Stylish, Strange Potion)

Strange Potion Lipglass over Innocence Beware Lipstick





*BEAUTY POWDER*
Oh So Fair





*BLUSH*









Darkly My Dear









Bite Of An Apple





*NAIL POLISH*

Bad Fairy


----------



## pippa! (Oct 10, 2010)

all on nw15ish skin, clickable thumbnails







no flash
lighting wasn't that brilliant in either so i included both - l to r: dame heavy & lighter swatch, briar rose heavy & lighter swatch, oh so fair heavy & lighter swatch
(dame for comparison purposes to briar rose, but it turned out closer to oh so fair)




mean & green, approx 4 coats, no flash




with flash
clockwise from top left: my dark magic pink side & purple side over UDPP; strange potion lipglass; devilishly stylish lipglass; bite of an apple blush sheered out & heavier; innocence, beware! lipstick


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Oct 12, 2010)

Toxic Tale & Heartless lipstick
















Bite of an Apple blush





















I'm So Vain mirror


----------



## lara (Oct 12, 2010)

*Mean & Green*





*Mean & Green*


----------



## lara (Oct 14, 2010)

*De-Vil*




*De-Vil*




*De-Vil*






 		MAC - Antiqued eyeshadow 	
 *MAC - De-Vil eyeshadow* 
 		MAC - Coppering eyeshadow 	
 		MAC - Firespot eyeshadow 	
 		MAC - Expensive Pink eyeshadow 	
 		Too Faced - Socialite eyeshadow.


----------



## MACbabyx3 (Oct 21, 2010)

i LOVE heartless lipstick! ive always been kinda intimidated by red lipsticks. but this one is soo wearable and pretty on my NW43 skin


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 22, 2010)

Photo taken with indoor light with flash (NW/NC15 Skin).





  	Photo taken with no light (indoors), without flash (NC/NW15 Skin)


----------



## Starry (Oct 25, 2010)

De-Vil Eyeshadow




  	Strange Potion and Hot House Lipglass




  	Toxic Tale and Sinister Lipstick




  	Bite of An Apple Blush, Darkly My Dear Blush and Cajun




  	NC44/NC45


----------



## soco210 (Oct 29, 2010)

MAC Sinister Lipstick - NW25

  	Lightly (1 swipe)




  	Heavily




  	Heavily & Lightly


----------

